# Cypress boxes for cork screw



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sometimes the box is what makes the gift special. 

I decided to get some of my friends cork screws for Christmas. To make the gift special, I made sliding top boxes out of cypress to hold the cork screw. I made a total of six today and will varnish them tomorrow.

I started with an old table top that was made of cypress. I cut it into strips and cut the strips into blocks. I then used the band saw to rip the blocks for the top and bottom. I traced the cork screw on the thicker blocks and used a jig saw to cut out the shape. A dove tail bit was used to cut the slides after I planed the pieces.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Next set of pics*

Here are more pics of the prototype. I will add one more post showing the other 5 boxes.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Next Group of Pictures*

I will spray varnish on them tomorrow.


----------



## deltafishing (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice work ðŸ½


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very cool


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Those are very nice!! Cool gifts


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Really slick! You guys in this forum have skills and tools!
Nuttin better than a handmade gift! IMO


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice!! I think you have some special friends to receive these special gifts. Nicely done.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great gifts...


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. Today is clean the garage day and varnish the boxes. They are taking forever to dry in this humid weather.


----------



## johnnyrodriguez (Jan 9, 2016)

good work


----------

